# Sind Leute aus Erftstadt hier



## Markus2700 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ich komme aus Erftstadt/Lechenich. Wollte mal fragen, ob es hier noch jemanden gibt, der gern mal ne Runde biken geht ?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Pete04 (4. Oktober 2013)

Kein Einziger! Kuck auf die "Mitgliederkarte" - mit dem Mitgliedernamen eingeloggt mal bisschen kucken ob die werten Collegas über die "Kornscheune" in Bliesheim hinaus kommen...dann solltest Du jemand gefunden haben! Gruß, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus2700 (16. Dezember 2013)

-Ohje,...wo bin ich da bloß hingezogen ;(


----------



## Deleted 289649 (16. Dezember 2013)

Markus2700 schrieb:


> -Ohje,...wo bin ich da bloß hingezogen ;(



tja, die uhren ticken in erftstadt etwas anders.. 

lg


----------



## mahatma (20. Dezember 2013)

Na ja. Jetzt ist es einer mehr!


----------



## radlralle (30. April 2014)

ich komme aus Erftstadt/Lechenich. Wollte mal fragen, ob es hier noch jemanden gibt, der gern mal ne Runde biken geht ?

Gruß Markus[/QUOTE]


Hi Erftstädter,

ich bin auch aus Erftstadt (Liblar).
Ich drehe oft meine Runden in der Ville und würde mich über Mitfahrer freuen.
Ich fahre überwiegend Marathon (letzten Samstag in Sundern 55km).

Tja, wenn wir einen Treffpunkt mit Tag und Zeit hätten, dann können sich mehr fahrer anschließen. Es gibt genügend Biker in der Ville. Ich treffe einige, und an den Reifenspuren sieht man es auch.

OK, wir sollten mal einen Tag mit Uhrzeit ausmachen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Monty14 (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo Erftstädter, sehe auch immer nur die Reifenspuren aber wo sind die Mountainbiker/-innen ??? Würde mich über Mitfahrer/-innen für Feierabendrunden in der Ville oder auch Touren am WE in der Eifel freuen.


----------



## radlralle (15. Juli 2014)

Hi, 
Von wo aus fährst du denn los?


----------



## Monty14 (15. Juli 2014)

Wohne in Liblar Bahnhofsnähe. Starte also vor der Haustüre am Biergarten vorbei in die Ville oder fahre mit dem Zug in die Eifel, im Moment meistens Nettersheim. Bin aber kein Profi, übe noch ...


----------



## radlralle (16. Juli 2014)

Ich wohne auch in Liblar. 
Ich fahre meistens am Villeparkplatz los.
Ich bin zur Zeit in Urlaub. 
Ab Ende Juli bin ich zurück. Dann können wir mal zusammen fahren. 
Vielleicht schließen sich noch andere an?
Gruß


----------



## Monty14 (17. Juli 2014)

Dann melde Dich dich einfach, wenn Du zurück bist. Ich fände z.B. Auch einen festen Tag abends in der Woche gut, vielleicht möchten sich weitere Erftstädter anschließen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko278 (7. August 2014)

Also ich wäre auch dabei... Gruß aus Dirmerzheim...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (7. August 2014)

Bin Aus Kerpen-süd


----------



## bondibeach (7. August 2014)

Bin aus Bonn können gerne mal ins Siebengebirge


----------



## heiko278 (8. August 2014)

Tja.... Dann ergreife ich mal die Initiative... Ich könnte nächste Woche Dienstag und/oder Donnerstag gegen 18 Uhr in Dirmerzheim an der Erft los fahren (=Treffen mit bikecruiser???) um dann gegen 18:20 - 18:30Uhr am Ville Parkplatz oberhalb vom Bahnhof Liblar zu sein (Treffen mit monty, radlralle usw???). Dann eine kleine entspannte Kennenlernrunde durch die Ville (müsste aber jemand von Euch führen, oder einfach drauf los) mit anschliessendem Regenerationsgetränk im Waldbiergarten... Fürs erste


----------



## Monty14 (10. August 2014)

Das ist eine gute Idee. Ich könnte sowohl Di als auch Do und wäre dabei. War aber Magen-Darm-mäßig angeschlagen und bin im Moment nicht so fit... Entspannte Kennenlernrunde käme mir sehr gelegen. Bin länger nicht in der Ville gefahren und dann leider gleich etwas desorientiert. Habe aber verschieden lange Runden auf meinem GPS. Sollten wir also mit vereinten Kräften hinbekommen. VG Silke


----------



## Monty14 (11. August 2014)

Muß mich korrigieren: Donnerstag wäre diese Woche besser bei mir. Gruß Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (11. August 2014)

Hey aloe zusammen,

wie ist denn so der Altersdurchschnitt in eurer Truppe? Wie viel KM habt ihr geplant zu fahren und was für touren? 

Fahre selber ein Enduro, wenn möglich so viel trails wie möglich, am liebsten Berg runter und touren so bis 40-50km meistens. Bin übrigens 26 und komme aus bonn. Würde dann eventuell mal vorbeischauen bei euch. 

Gruß


----------



## heiko278 (12. August 2014)

Ok... Donnerstag ist gut. Wenns sich für heute keiner mehr meldet werde ich alleine ne Runde drehen...


----------



## Monty14 (12. August 2014)

Dann Treffen Donnerstag gegen 18:20 - 18:30 Uhr am Donatus-Parkplatz Liblar /Ville. 

Radlralle, was ist mit Dir ???


----------



## Deleted 289649 (13. August 2014)

heiko278 schrieb:


> Tja.... Dann ergreife ich mal die Initiative... Ich könnte nächste Woche Dienstag und/oder Donnerstag gegen 18 Uhr in Dirmerzheim an der Erft los fahren (=Treffen mit bikecruiser???) um dann gegen 18:20 - 18:30Uhr am Ville Parkplatz oberhalb vom Bahnhof Liblar zu sein (Treffen mit monty, radlralle usw???). Dann eine kleine entspannte Kennenlernrunde durch die Ville (müsste aber jemand von Euch führen, oder einfach drauf los) mit anschliessendem Regenerationsgetränk im Waldbiergarten... Fürs erste


bin dabei 
bis auf den Biergarten


----------



## radlralle (14. August 2014)

Sorry, aber Heute geht bei mir gar nicht.
Bin Heute erst wieder nach Hause gekommen.

Wie sieht es bei euch denn eigendlich mit Wochenende aus?
Ich fahre meistens Samstag oder Sonntag früh, so ab 10:00 Uhr.

Ansonsten Dienstag und Donnerstag könnte ich auch einrichten.

Viel Spaß nachher !!!
Und meldet euch mal wegen Sonntag.

radlralle


----------



## heiko278 (14. August 2014)

Ich hoffe es bleibt von oben trocken...


----------



## heiko278 (14. August 2014)

hhmmm.... es regnet


----------



## Deleted 289649 (14. August 2014)

Biergarten fiele dann eh ins wasser xD
es gibt so viele gemütliche bänke wo man auch sein selbst mitgebrachtes bier trinken kann, jeder nach seinen geschmack..


----------



## Monty14 (14. August 2014)

Also, ich würde ne kleine Runde fahren, so' n Stündchen, wenn jemand mitkommt.


----------



## heiko278 (14. August 2014)

Ich komme... Wie gesagt halb sieben am Bahnhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty14 (14. August 2014)

Bahnhof oder Donatusparkplatz???


----------



## heiko278 (14. August 2014)

Sorry Parkplatz )


----------



## Deleted 289649 (14. August 2014)

hab euch verpasst, mußte noch frikadellen essen


----------



## heiko278 (14. August 2014)

Vollzugsmeldung: Kennenlernrunde Part 1 abgeschlossen. Eine kleine Runde durch die Ville. Ca 1Stunde bei schönem Wetter... Tja. Man glaubts nicht. Aber wir sind nicht geduscht worden... Aber bei dem Matsch und Dreck war ne Intensivdusche angesagt... 
Wiederholung erwünscht! Leider kann ich erst am Mittwoch und/oder Donnerstag nächste Woche wieder...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (14. August 2014)

hab die zeit genutzt und mir ein festes schutzblech montiert..


----------



## Monty14 (15. August 2014)

Würde Sonntag gerne fahren. Samstag kann ich nicht. Wer kommt mit?
VG Silke


----------



## Deleted 289649 (15. August 2014)

Monty14 schrieb:


> Würde Sonntag gerne fahren. Samstag kann ich nicht. Wer kommt mit?
> VG Silke


Wo würdste denn gerne entlangfahren ?
sonntag klingt gut lt. den Wetteraussichten..


----------



## radlralle (16. August 2014)

Hi
Ich fahre auch morgen (Sonntag)!
Ich kann vorschlagen 10 Uhr am Villeparkplatz. Ich hatte mir vorgestellt so 2-3 stunden.
Fährt einer mit?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Monty14 (16. August 2014)

Bin dabei. Also morgen 10 Uhr Donatusparkplatz / Ville.
Gruß Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radlralle (16. August 2014)

Ja super, Donatusparkplatz 10 Uhr


----------



## londart (16. August 2014)

hallo zusammen,
würde mich morgen vielleicht anschließen, gibt's ne adresse für mein navi? 
thx & viele grüße
björn


----------



## heiko278 (18. August 2014)

Hallo... Wie wars gestern??? Kann schon jemand was zu Mittwoch/Donnerstag sagen???


----------



## Monty14 (18. August 2014)

Vollzugsmeldung Nr. 2: Sonntag bei trockenem Wetter 3Stunden die Ville unsicher gemacht mit Ralf. Ich kann besser am Donnerstag. Evtl. auch Mittwoch, müßte ich schauen. Gruß Silke


----------



## heiko278 (19. August 2014)

Also ich bin für Donnerstag raus. Somit bleibt nur Mittwoch...


----------



## Monty14 (19. August 2014)

Ich kann nun auch Mittwoch. Treffen 18:30 Uhr Villeparkplatz? Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radlralle (19. August 2014)

Hi,
Ich versuche auch zu kommen.
18:30 Uhr am donatusparkplatz.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## heiko278 (19. August 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei...


----------



## heiko278 (20. August 2014)

Hhmmm.... So wie das hier gerade schüttet wird das wohl heute nix...


----------



## heiko278 (20. August 2014)

Hhmmm.... So wie das hier gerade schüttet wird das wohl heute nix...


----------



## Monty14 (20. August 2014)

Mal wieder pünktlich zum Feierabend. Aber wir sind doch nicht aus Zucker, oder???


----------



## Monty14 (20. August 2014)

Da anscheinend niemand rechte Lust hat, habe ich beschlossen, dass Bike heute auch nicht mehr einzusauen.


----------



## heiko278 (20. August 2014)

Hab deine Nachricht gerade erst gesehen. Aber ich glaube es ist gut das wir nicht los sind...


----------



## Flitschbirne (21. August 2014)

Hi Leute. Komme aus Weilerswist und fahre so ungerne alleine durch die Ville. Arbeite in Köttingen, also kann ich easy nach der Arbeit auch zum Donatusplatz kommen. Ich werde hier ab und zu mal rein schauen


----------



## heiko278 (21. August 2014)

Ich könnte morgen, Freitag, im Laufe des Nachmittags bis max 19 Uhr... Jemand Lust und Zeit???


----------



## Monty14 (21. August 2014)

Hi, hätte schon Lust und könnte 17 Uhr einrichten. Habe aber das Gefühl, dass bei mir gerade eine Erkältung hochkriecht und bin morgen evtl. nicht fit. Wenn ich doch mitkomme wäre ich pünktlich da, Du mußt nicht warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty14 (22. August 2014)

Bin heute nicht dabei, Erkältung ... Dir viel Spaß!


----------



## radlralle (22. August 2014)

Bei mir geht heute auch nicht. Bin um 18 Uhr auf einer Geburtstagsparty.
Ich könnte Sonntag wieder. Ich denke dass ich wieder so um 10 Uhr fahre.
Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## heiko278 (22. August 2014)

Ok... Sonntag kann ich leider nicht. Aber Dienstag ginge wieder...


----------



## Monty14 (23. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, Sonntag geht noch nicht ... Erkältung ... Kann aber Dienstag wieder. Also Dienstag 18:30 Uhr Donatusparklatz?


----------



## heiko278 (24. August 2014)

Jaaaaa..... Und dazu bitte so ein Wetter wie heute


----------



## Saslong (25. August 2014)

Morgen soll das Wetter richtig schlecht werden...
Wie sieht´s bei Euch Mittwoch oder Donnerstag aus?


----------



## heiko278 (25. August 2014)

Hhmmm.... Ich peile erst mal morgen an. Aber Mittwoch oder Donnerstag wäre ich kurzfristig auch dabei


----------



## Monty14 (25. August 2014)

Bin diese Woche flexibel und könnte auch Mi oder Do einrichten. Würde aber auch morgen fahren wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt (sieht aber wohl wirklich nicht danach auch) VG


----------



## Monty14 (26. August 2014)

Ich denke, heute können wir vergessen, die Prognose für morgen ist besser. Morgen, Mittwoch, 18:30 Uhr Donatusparkplatz? Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radlralle (26. August 2014)

Bei mir geht morgen nicht. Meine Tochter hat Geburtstag.
Ich fahre erst wieder am Donnerstag.
Wenn jemand mit will, bitte melden. Ich denke so 18:00 Uhr


----------



## heiko278 (26. August 2014)

Ich bin Mittwoch dabei. Donnerstag geht nicht...


----------



## Monty14 (26. August 2014)

Hi, geht bei Dir auch 18 Uhr? Man muss langsam schon an's Dunkelwerden denken...


----------



## Saslong (27. August 2014)

Ich komme mit nem Kumpel aus Frechen auch dazu! 18h schaffen wir!


----------



## heiko278 (27. August 2014)

18:15...früher geht nicht... Ich komme auf jeden Fall


----------



## Monty14 (27. August 2014)

Bin um 18 Uhr da wegen der Frechener, wir warten dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko278 (27. August 2014)

Bin gleich da


----------



## Monty14 (27. August 2014)

Hi Ralf, würde morgen mitfahren. Bleibt es bei 18 Uhr? Waren heute sogar zu fünft unterwegs. VG Silke


----------



## Saslong (27. August 2014)

Danke für die nette Runde heut!!!


----------



## heiko278 (28. August 2014)

Danke fürs warten 
Hat Spaß gemacht trotz der vielen Mückenstiche... 7 insgesamt. Für heute bin ich raus... Viel Spaß


----------



## radlralle (28. August 2014)

Nein, leider nein. 
Ich muss um 19 Uhr zum Elternabend. 
Ich fahre vielleicht früher, ansonsten morgen (Freitag).


----------



## Monty14 (28. August 2014)

Bei mir geht es erst wieder nächste Woche.


----------



## Monty14 (2. September 2014)

Fährt jemand Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?


----------



## heiko278 (3. September 2014)

Ich könnte um 18 Uhr...


----------



## Monty14 (3. September 2014)

Heute und/oder morgen???


----------



## heiko278 (3. September 2014)

Nur heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty14 (3. September 2014)

Sorry, heute schaffe ich es so kurzfristig nicht mehr. Fahre morgen 18 Uhr ab Donatusparkplatz.  Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte bitte melden.


----------



## heiko278 (4. September 2014)

Ich könnte Sonntag frühestens ab 11. danach ist die Zeit egal...


----------



## heiko278 (6. September 2014)

Bin raus für Sonntag.Arbeit ruft...


----------



## Monty14 (6. September 2014)

Schade, bei mir hat sich ergeben, dass ich morgen Zeit hätte. Fährt sonst noch jemand? Nächste Woche kann ich am Donnerstag. Dir viel Spaß beim Arbeiten...


----------



## radlralle (6. September 2014)

Hi, ich kann morgen auch nicht.
Ich bin heute spontan gefahren.
Nächste Woche bin ich gar nicht da, bin in Rom!
Danach die Woche bin ich wieder regelmäßiger auf dem bike.
Gruß


----------



## radlralle (13. September 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich fahre morgen Vormittag (ab 10 Uhr) am Villeparkplatz.
Ich wollte so 2-3 Std. fahren.
Hat einer Lust mitzufahren?
Gruß


----------



## Monty14 (13. September 2014)

Hi, ich fahre morgen gerne mit. 10 Uhr Villeparkplatz. VG


----------



## Monty14 (14. September 2014)

Sorry, schaffe es nicht mehr rechtzeitig, bin noch in der Eifel. Nächste Woche klappt es bestimmt wieder besser.


----------



## Monty14 (15. September 2014)

Fährt jemand am Donnerstag???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko278 (26. September 2014)

Soooo.... Aus dem Urlaub zurück!!!!! Ich könnte am Sonntag. Kommt jemand mit? Wetter soll ja top sein....


----------



## Monty14 (26. September 2014)

Ich fahre auch Sonntag. Uhrzeit?


----------



## heiko278 (27. September 2014)

Egal. Richte mich nach dir...


----------



## Monty14 (27. September 2014)

Ville oder mal was anderes?


----------



## heiko278 (27. September 2014)

Auch gerne woanders...


----------



## Monty14 (27. September 2014)

Lust, die Indian Summer Tour bei Eifel on Bike mitzufahren? Ich würde gerne die kurze Tour mitfahren, 35 km und 700 hm. Kostet 10 €, geführte Tour mit allem drum und dran ab Nettersheim. Wir müssen aber schon den Zug um 8:33 Uhr nehmen, könnte dich auf meinem Jobticket mitnehmen, brauchst dann nur noch Fahrradticket.

http://www.eifelonbike.de/index.php/elektrorad/events/indian-summer-tours

Alternativ eigene Tour ab Nettersheim (kenne ich auch ohne GPS gut...), dann können wir auch später starten.

Bin vor 2Jahren bei Eifel on Bike mitgefahren, war lustig, schon ein größeres Spektakel. Und bei der kleineren Tour muss man sich keine Sorgen machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko278 (27. September 2014)

Gute Idee. Nur für morgen leider viel zu früh. Ab 10:30 - 11:00 Uhr wäre mir am liebsten. Brauchst aber wegen mir nicht darauf zu verzichten. Fahre auch alleine oder wenn sonst noch jemand fährt... Ansonsten komme ich gerne auf das guided Eifelangebot zurück...


----------



## Monty14 (27. September 2014)

Dann treffen 10:30 Uhr Bahnhof Erftstadt (Zug geht 10:42) ? Ich muss da nicht unbedingt mitmachen....


----------



## heiko278 (27. September 2014)

OK... Dann bis 10:30Uhr


----------



## Monty14 (27. September 2014)

Bitte zu Trinken mitnehmen und vielleicht auch ein Brot/Riegel/Banane. Gibt eine kleine Pause in der Wildnis...
Falls noch jemand mit will: 10:30 Uhr Bahnhof Erftstadt oder gegen halb zwölf Bahnhof Nettersheim.


----------



## Saslong (27. September 2014)

Hey Ihr 2, wenn Ihr die geführte Tour doch noch irgendwann mal machen wollt, gebt mir Bescheid - da würd ich auch gern mitfahren! 
....aber natürlich auch unter Deiner Führung, Silke! ￼￼


----------



## bondibeach (27. September 2014)

Hey fahre die große Tour mit einem Kumpel aus Bonn morgen mit. Gut das ihr das hier erwähnt habt^^.


----------



## eifeler (28. September 2014)

Monty14 schrieb:


> Bitte zu Trinken mitnehmen und vielleicht auch ein Brot/Riegel/Banane. Gibt eine kleine Pause in der Wildnis...
> Falls noch jemand mit will: 10:30 Uhr Bahnhof Erftstadt oder gegen halb zwölf Bahnhof Nettersheim.



Ähm... Servus...Nicht zufällig auf'm Rückweg im Zug nen "Bayern" getroffen?


----------



## heiko278 (29. September 2014)

Hhmmm.... Wenn der noch vorher ein Weizen getrunken hatte und Angst vorm Nachmittagsprogramm mit seiner Frau hatte... dann schon


----------



## eifeler (29. September 2014)

Si...


----------



## Monty14 (30. September 2014)

Und was macht der Muskelkater??? Ich hatte (natürlich...) keinen! 
@eifeler: vielleicht kennst Du schöne Touren und wir dürfen uns mal anschließen? Soweit das Frauenprogramm das zulässt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nureinnick (30. September 2014)

Hey, komme auch aus Erftstadt, würde mich über radlerische Gesellschaft freuen, denn alleine fahren ist manchmal doch etwas eintönig. Fahre DH, AM, BMX, und auch ab und zu auch X-Country oder Trekking.


----------



## eifeler (30. September 2014)

Ob die Touren nun schön sind, müsstet ihr dann entscheiden... Zwei, drei Sachen hätte ich im Angebot... Ansonsten die Indian Summer Tour noch mal... Ich lerne aber auch, neben dem Biergarten, gern den Rest der Ville kennen... Ich würde auch unkostümiert kommen... ☺️

PS: Ich fahre keine Ausscheidungsrennen! Wenn man als Gruppe startet, kommt man (frau) auch gemeinsam wieder an...


----------



## nureinnick (30. September 2014)

Seltsam, ich habe, glaube ich, noch nie solche MTB-Gruppentouren gesehen... Oder werd ich vergesslich? Hab bisher nur vereinzelte MTB-ler getroffen. Dabei bin ich recht oft in der Ville, eigentlich so gut wie jeden Sonntag seit einigen Jahren.


----------



## eifeler (30. September 2014)

Wie gesagt, kenne in der Ville nur den Biergarten... Ich bin meist auch nur zu zweit oder dritt unterwegs... Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden...


----------



## nureinnick (30. September 2014)

Der ist ja auch das Wichtigste 

Vielleicht sind wir uns ja sogar schon begegnet und ich kann mich bloß net mehr dran erinnern (wenn ich nur auf der Waldautobahn kurve, achte ich auch nicht sonderlich auf die Umwelt, sondern lasse meine Gedanken eher etwas schweifen). Hast du in der Ville schonmal nen seltsamen Typen mit Fullfacehelm unterm Arm oder aufm Kopp gesehen?


----------



## eifeler (30. September 2014)

Nee... Keinen Fullfacehelm Kontakt...


----------



## Monty14 (30. September 2014)

Bin übers lange WE tatsächlich im Bayern - unkostümiert. Vielleicht klappt die Woche drauf was? Löbliche Einstellung, dass Frau gemeinsam ankommen darf! Ich bin es ja gewohnt, das Schlusslicht zu sein und auch schon mal im Wald stehen gelassen worden...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2014)

Wozu braucht man in der Ville einen FullFace ?

@eifeler: warst du am Sonntag der mit "lederhosn" trikot ?


----------



## eifeler (1. Oktober 2014)

Mal schauen, was nächste Woche so anliegt. Melde mich ggfs. hier.... 

@ schraeg: Ja, das war ich.... Nettes Video übrigens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ah nu hab ich ein Gesicht 
Cooles Trikot


----------



## eifeler (1. Oktober 2014)

Bedankt...


----------



## nureinnick (1. Oktober 2014)

@ Schraeg Zum Beispiel für die hier: http://g.fhcdn.net/www.radforum.de/33520-sunp0036.jpg

Und wenn man keinen Bock hat zu bremsen, auch auf dem Trail bei der Aldeburg.


----------



## heiko278 (2. Oktober 2014)

@monty: Schlusslicht??? So hab ich mich am Sonntag gefühlt. Aber "Mann" würde es natürlich nie zugeben. 
Innere Wunden sind verheilt und ich wäre für neue Taten/Trainingseinheiten bereit... Trotz der Strapazen war es ne schöne Tour. Hat Spaß gemacht...


----------



## eifeler (6. Oktober 2014)

Monty14 schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht klappt die Woche drauf was? ...



Sofern es am Wochenende trocken bleibt, würde ich mit dem Dackeltrenner Samstags die Weilerswister RTF bzw. Bezirksabschlussfahrt fahren wollen...


----------



## Saslong (6. Oktober 2014)

in der fb-Gruppe https://www.facebook.com/groups/1554524304763139/ wird für Sonntag eine Tour in die Brunnsummerheide geplant. Treffen irgendwo in Kerpen. Wenn Jemand von hier Interesse hat, würde ich im Laufe der Woche weitere Einzelheiten mitteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty14 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann nur am Sonntag und würde in der näheren Umgebung fahren, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Wer fährt noch am Sonntag?


----------



## nureinnick (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich vermutlich, hatte aber mal eig. vor, den Dhler wieder mal zu entstauben ^^ Vielleicht fahr ich den Hobel aber auch Freitag aus, muss ich mal sehn, dann fahr ich Sonntag aber wenn was anderes, XC oder AM (auch wenn mein AM meist eine belustigende Wirkung hat ).


----------



## darkknight1980 (8. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

Ich komme ebenfalls aus der " Umgebung". Weilerswist liegt ja quasi fast in Erftstadt *hust*
Ich würde mich gern mal bei Gelegenheit einer Tour anschließen, wobei da die Frage ist, ob ich konditionell mithalten kann.


----------



## heiko278 (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann leider nur Samstag... Werde dann aber auch ne Runde durch die Ville drehen. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, die Uhrzeit ist noch offen...


----------



## nureinnick (8. Oktober 2014)

Schade, samstags kann ich net  Ich glaub, meine Freitagsfahrt fällt auch ins Wasser (hatte mich schon richtig auf ne dauerhafte 4-Tage-Woche gefreut, aber wird wohl eher ne 6-Tage-Woche werden )


----------



## heiko278 (11. Oktober 2014)

Super-Last-Minute: heute 14uhr Ville Parkplatz...


----------



## nureinnick (11. Oktober 2014)

Meine Freitagsfahrt ist doch noch gestiegen, morgen hab ich nochmal Bock auf die Ville, wer noch? Egal ob AM, XC oder Enduro, bin da flexibel, die wöchentliche Adrenalinnachfrage ist zum Glück ja schon gestillt. Ich werd auch keinem davonfahren (wär umgekehrt auch nett )


----------



## Monty14 (11. Oktober 2014)

Fährt jemand morgen mit mir in der Ville? Uhrzeit flexibel. Bin aber eher Anfänger und Enduro ist nix für mich- wo macht man das eigentlich in der Ville???


----------



## mohlo (12. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen! Schön hier eine paar Biker aus Erftstadt und Umgebung zu treffen. Dann stelle ich mich mal kurz vor. Ich komme selbst aus Erftstadt (Lechenich) und bin rund 10 Jahre auf dem MTB in der Ville unterwegs. Im Forum bin seit rund 6 Jahren aktiv. Meist fahre ich mit einem Kumpel in der Woche abends und Sonntag Vormittags. Mit ca. 30-40 km Länge führt unsere Hausrunde von Liblar über Bliesheim nach Walberberg. Dabei haben wir neben 50% Waldautobahn einige Trails eingebaut. Highlight ist die Abfahrt "am Bombenkrater",  die mit einer rasanten Abfahrt in Walberberg endet. Gerne auch mit einem Halt im Waldbiergarten oder im Birkhof.

Evtl. sieht man sich ja mal im Wald oder trifft sich auf eine spontane Tour. Unterwegs bin ich mit einem grauen Nerve AM und blauem SixSixOne-Helm. Im Frühjahr kommt ein neues Bike - Canyon Strive (Enduro) - für die Ville völlig überdimensioniert - aber man lebt nur einmal und für mich steht der Spaß im Vordergrund.

PS: Vor Jahren war die "Bike-Szene" in der Ville sehr aktiv - ich kann mich noch an etliche Touren mit 15 - 20 Teilnehmern erinnern!

PPS: Ich werde heute so gegen 9:30h am Villeparkplatz (Liblar) starten. Mal schauen ob ich einen/eine von Euch treffe?! ;-)


----------



## nureinnick (12. Oktober 2014)

Naja, Aldeburg kann man auch ganz gut mit dem Enduro fahren, und am Lucif... Lucrat... an dem einen See bei Brühl gibts auch nen längeren Trail in der Richtung (ich krieg den Namen nie hin ^^), ebenso am Donatussee. Ich bin heut unterwegs, werd so gegen 2 Uhr am Parkplatz Liblar sein, mit dem AM oder XC Bike, bin Student mit Brille und schwarzen Haaren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nureinnick (12. Oktober 2014)

@ mohlo: Meinst du bei Walberberg den Trail mit den beiden kleinen Kickern an der Seite, der durch den ehem. Ringwall geht? Hab dich da, glaube ich, auch schon gesehen. Den Trail hat der Waldbesitzer vor ein paar Monaten dicht gemacht, weil er da ne Wildruhezone haben wollte und generell was dagegen hatte, dass man auf seinem Wall rumjumpt, am Walberberg ist eig. nur noch ein offener Trail, auf der anderen Seite der Schlucht, der mit der größeren Wurzeltreppe.

PS: 9:30 ist für mich doch a bissl früh, da penn ich doch noch ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Oktober 2014)

mohlo schrieb:


> ...Im Frühjahr kommt ein neues Bike - Canyon Strive (Enduro) - für die Ville völlig überdimensioniert - aber man lebt nur einmal und für mich steht der Spaß im Vordergrund...



Einmal Canyon immer Canyon .... 
Scheiss drauf, wen interessiert über oder unterdimensioniert.
Aber lieber haben und nich brauchen als brauchen und nich haben


----------



## mohlo (12. Oktober 2014)

nureinnick schrieb:


> @ mohlo: Meinst du bei Walberberg den Trail mit den beiden kleinen Kickern an der Seite, der durch den ehem. Ringwall geht? Hab dich da, glaube ich, auch schon gesehen. Den Trail hat der Waldbesitzer vor ein paar Monaten dicht gemacht, weil er da ne Wildruhezone haben wollte und generell was dagegen hatte, dass man auf seinem Wall rumjumpt, am



Ja, die Stelle kenne ich auch. Früher bin ich dort immer an den beiden "Teichen" hochgefahren. Jetzt muss man halt von der anderen Seite ranfahren. Habe heute ein paar Fotos gemacht...














PS: Es lohnt sich auch mal um die "Köttinger Angelseen" zu fahren. Dort kann man 2-3 Trails schön miteinander verbinden.


----------



## nureinnick (12. Oktober 2014)

Ok, danke für die Info, werds mir mal ansehen. Am Hohlweg hinter dem Gestüt runter geht noch ein cooler Trail oben lang, aber den soll man auch nicht fahren, wegen Naturschutz blabla...  Kennst du die Trails in der Umgebung vom Swister Berg? Da ist auch so einiges für XC / AM


----------



## mohlo (12. Oktober 2014)

nureinnick schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info, werds mir mal ansehen.


Aber Vorsicht vor den Anglern. Lieber recht freundlich grüßen und in engen Passagen absteigen. Die sind schon ne besondere Spezies. Schlimmer als Reiter und Nordic Walker zusammen.


----------



## Monty14 (12. Oktober 2014)

So hat wohl heute jeder seine Runde gedreht, war auch noch in der Ville unterwegs, bin aus Liblar. Vielleicht sollten wir das Verabreden optimieren??? Schönen Rest-Sonntag noch!


----------



## nureinnick (12. Oktober 2014)

Naja, ich war um 2 am Liblarer Parkplatz und hab auch noch bis zehn nach gewartet...


----------



## Monty14 (12. Oktober 2014)

Hab heute morgen nicht mehr reingeschaut, war dann früher unterwegs, Sorry...


----------



## mohlo (13. Oktober 2014)

Monty14 schrieb:


> So hat wohl heute jeder seine Runde gedreht, war auch noch in der Ville unterwegs, bin aus Liblar. Vielleicht sollten wir das Verabreden optimieren??? Schönen Rest-Sonntag noch!


 
Dann sollten wir zukünftig die *"Last-Minute-Bike-Funktion"* nutzen.
Deshalb hier ein Termin für *kommenden Sonntag*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nureinnick (13. Oktober 2014)

2 Probleme: a) Die Uhrzeit: Ich arbeite die ganze Woche, da will ich wenigstens den Sonntag a bissl ausschlafen, und das sonntagliche Familienfrühstück mag ich auch ganz gern (sieht man die Eltern auch mal wieder), können wir den Termin vielleicht auf 1 verschieben?

und b) Helmpflicht: Auch auf die Gefahr hin, jetzt gesteinigt zu werden, ich hab nur nen Fullface da, die normalen Helme sind mir auch einfach zu unbequem, zu eng und blablabla


----------



## route61 (13. Oktober 2014)

nureinnick schrieb:


> a) ...
> 
> und b) Helmpflicht: Auch auf die Gefahr hin, jetzt gesteinigt zu werden, ich hab nur nen Fullface da, die normalen Helme sind mir auch einfach zu unbequem, zu eng und blablabla


Helm ist Pflicht, basta.


schraeg schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Scheiss drauf, wen interessiert über oder unterdimensioniert.
> Aber lieber haben und nich brauchen als brauchen und nich haben


----------



## darkknight1980 (13. Oktober 2014)

Da muss ich mal schauen. Sonntags gibt es ja immer auch diese Vereinsverpflichtungen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2014)

nureinnick schrieb:


> und b) Helmpflicht: Auch auf die Gefahr hin, jetzt gesteinigt zu werden, ich hab nur nen Fullface da, die normalen Helme sind mir auch einfach zu unbequem, zu eng und blablabla


´
Wo sind die Steine ? 
Ohne Helm geht echt nicht ! Überleg dir das mal.
Ich zieh den never ever aufm Bike aus, auch bergauf nicht und beim Brötchen holen Sonntags für die 800m auch nich, kann man zwar geteilter Meinung sein aber ich hab kein Bock auf Stahl im Kopp oder sone schicke Hirnschwellung. 100% sicher gibt's eh nie, siehe Schumi, aber ohne Helm wäre der jetz wahrscheinlich nich mehr. Zu unbequem kann's da eigentlich auch nich sein, moderne Helme merkt man kaum noch aufm Schädel.
Will hier nich den Exorzisten miemen, ist nur meine pers. Meinung ! Da hat der Betrram recht -> kein Helm = NoGo


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## nureinnick (14. Oktober 2014)

Für Downhill pack ich mich ja auch ein, Fullface, Protektorenweste, Handschuhe. Aber was soll ich sagen: Ich bin kein Rookie, in Sachen Abrolltechniken etc. ausgesprochen fit, und ich habe mich auch schon an den modernen Helmen versucht. Fazit: In drei Fahrradläden wurde ich nicht fündig, die Helme sitzen mir schlicht und einfach zu eng und beeinträchtigen meinen Flow wirklich sehr, besonders am Hals. Der Fullface ist da noch human, wenn auch ein Brutkasten im Sommer. Und wenn ich mir dann noch die Testbedingungen für normale Fahrradhelme betrachte, naja... 

Wie du selbst sagtest: Kann man geteilter Meinung zu sein. Ich komm ohne ganz gut klar, fahre seit einigen Jahren leistungsorientiert und auch regelmäßig, aufm Enduro, Dhler mit, auf XC, AM, Trekking und BMX (nur Street) ohne Helm. Ich rede keinem in den Fahrstil rein und verlange lediglich dasselbe auch von meinen Mitmenschen. Nix für ungut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko278 (14. Oktober 2014)

Hhmmm.... Also ich fahre nur mit Helm, weil ich glaube das ohne die eine oder andere Verletzung schlimmer ausgeht. Hab berufsbedingt schon einige Fahrradunfälle gesehen. Natürlich gibt's auch die bei denen der Helm egal gewesen wäre. Da wir aber alle alt genug sind, denke ich dass das jeder für sich entscheiden sollte. Derjenige muss ja auch nachher mit den Konsequenzen fertig werden...


----------



## Monty14 (14. Oktober 2014)

Das sehe ich anders. Wer alleine fährt kann machen was er will. Wenn wir in der Gruppe fahren, gehört auf jeden Kopp ein Helm.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2014)

nureinnick schrieb:


> Für Downhill pack ich mich ja auch ein, Fullface, Protektorenweste, Handschuhe. Aber was soll ich sagen: Ich bin kein Rookie, in Sachen Abrolltechniken etc. ausgesprochen fit, und ich habe mich auch schon an den modernen Helmen versucht. Fazit: In drei Fahrradläden wurde ich nicht fündig, die Helme sitzen mir schlicht und einfach zu eng und beeinträchtigen meinen Flow wirklich sehr, besonders am Hals. Der Fullface ist da noch human, wenn auch ein Brutkasten im Sommer. Und wenn ich mir dann noch die Testbedingungen für normale Fahrradhelme betrachte, naja...
> 
> Wie du selbst sagtest: Kann man geteilter Meinung zu sein. Ich komm ohne ganz gut klar, fahre seit einigen Jahren leistungsorientiert und auch regelmäßig, aufm Enduro, Dhler mit, auf XC, AM, Trekking und BMX (nur Street) ohne Helm. Ich rede keinem in den Fahrstil rein und verlange lediglich dasselbe auch von meinen Mitmenschen. Nix für ungut


 
Ok, deine Meinung ! Aktzeptiert ... aber hinterher nich jammern !

Zum abrollen: da bin ich als Ex-Torhüter auch nicht schlecht drin aber ab ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit würd ich mal behaupten kriegt man einfach nich schnell genug die die Pfoten nach vorne. Ausserdem sollte man Fremdeinwirkung nicht vernachlässigen, kann immer mal was in die quere kommen, Auto, Verkehrsschild ... Baum ...

Und übrigends: gerade dann wenn man's nicht vermutet passiertes ! Nämlich dann wenn man chillig unterwegs ist und die Konzentration nich 100% da ist, Unfälle passieren selten in schwerem Geläuf wo man eh alle Sinne geschärft hat, sondern da wo man locker daher rollt und einen manchmal die Schusseligkeit einholt.

Es sei aber alles dazu gesagt von meiner Seite, mach's wie du meinst ! Will hier wie gesagt nich den Exorzisten miemen !


----------



## mohlo (14. Oktober 2014)

Das ist ja mal eine rege Diskussion. Da mische ich mich doch gerne mal ein…

*1. Der Terminvorschlag für kommenden Sonntag*
Fakt ist, wir werden nie alle unter einen Helm… ähh Hut bekommen. Ich für meinen Teil fahre gerne Sonntag morgens, hole vorab noch Brötchen für Frau und Kinder und bin dann zum Mittagessen wieder zuhause. Ich schlage aber gerne vor, den Termin auf Samstagnachmittag (16:30h) zu verlegen. Jetzt mögen einige wieder denken: „Hey! Da mache ich doch meine Wochenendeinkäufe oder muss erstmal mit der Heimniederlage meines Fußballclubs klar kommen“.

*2. Helm(pflicht)*
Ob man einen Helm aufzieht oder nicht - soll jeder selbst entscheiden. Ist für mich aber keine Stilfrage und da kann ich noch so tolle Judorollen beim Abgang vom Bike machen - wenn unter dem Laub ne Wurzel lauert, bin ich froh wenn sich zwischen meiner Schädeldecke und dem Unterholz 2cm Styropor befinden. Ich für meinen Teil fahre nie ohne - auch nicht, wenn ich mit dem Damenrad meiner Frau zum Supermarkt/Eisdiele/etc. fahre. Und deswegen (bitte nicht falsch verstehen): Wer mit mir (durch den Wald) fahren möchte, muss einen Helm anziehen!


----------



## nureinnick (14. Oktober 2014)

Schade


----------



## mohlo (14. Oktober 2014)

nureinnick schrieb:


> Schade


Wegen der Helmpflicht oder wegen dem Zeitpunkt des Termins?

PS: Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass man keinen passenden Fahrradhelm finden kann?! Mich würde eher ein Fullfacehelm stören. Hast Du schon mal bei H&S Bike-Discount in Bonn geschaut. Die haben dort eine riesige Auswahl zum probieren. Ich bin mit dem *SixSixOne Repeater*  sehr zufrieden. Der sieht zudem noch ganz schick aus und ist gut belüftet.


----------



## route61 (14. Oktober 2014)

mohlo schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> Wer mit mir (durch den Wald) fahren möchte, muss einen Helm anziehen!


ditto.
Full Face würde auch gehen, ohne nicht.


----------



## nureinnick (14. Oktober 2014)

@ mohlo: Wegen der Helmpflicht. Ich habe wie gesagt schon sehr viele Helme ausprobiert, übrigens auch bei H&S, alle stören mich aber sehr und verhindern auch letztenends den Fahrspaß. Denn grade am Hals bin ich empfindlich, da kann ich Engegefühl wirklich überhaupt nicht ab. Beim Lützler hat mir ein Mitarbeiter auch gesagt, dass das mit der Bauart des Helmes zusammenhängt, weil bei den normalen Helmen der Halsriemen eben weiter oben beginnt. Und das ich nicht XC mit einem Madmax fahren will, ist wohl logisch 

16:30 ist zwar auch schon a bissl spät, würde aber noch gehen (müsst ich halt ein paar Akkufunzeln einpacken), würde dann vermutlich mit dem AM Fully kommen und damit für allgemeine Heiterkeit sorgen 

Aber mal eine Frage: Warum stört es euch, wenn jemand ohne Helm mitfährt? Ich meine, eure Köpfe sind doch geschützt, was habt ihr also für einen "Nachteil" dabei? Ist es nur weil jemand eure Überzeugung nicht teilt? Denn das kommt meist äußerst oft vor, in allen Bereichen des Lebens gibt es Meinungsverschiedenheiten, trotzdem kommt man miteinander klar (wäre wohl das Ende jeglicher Art von Zivisilation, wenn nicht)

@ Schraeg zum Thema Tempo: Doch  Bin schon bei ca. 60-70 Sachen hingeflogen (natürlich mit Helm), und bekam die Hände dennoch gut positioniert.


----------



## mohlo (14. Oktober 2014)

nureinnick schrieb:


> 16:30 ist zwar auch schon a bissl spät, würde aber noch gehen (müsst ich halt ein paar Akkufunzeln einpacken), würde dann vermutlich mit dem AM Fully kommen und damit für allgemeine Heiterkeit sorgen


 
Ich hatte vor so rund 2 Stunden zu fahren. Gegen 18:30h dürfte es noch ausreichend hell für den Heimweg sein.



nureinnick schrieb:


> Aber mal eine Frage: Warum stört es euch, wenn jemand ohne Helm mitfährt? Ich meine, eure Köpfe sind doch geschützt, was habt ihr also für einen "Nachteil" dabei?


Hört sich vielleicht doof an, aber mir geht es ums Prinzip - für mich gehört ein Helm einfach zum (Mountain)Biken dazu. Und nicht weil es schick aussieht, sondern weil es schützt. Genauso wenig befördere ich auch keine Personen im Auto, die sich nicht anschnallen wollen.



nureinnick schrieb:


> Bin schon bei ca. 60-70 Sachen hingeflogen (natürlich mit Helm), und bekam die Hände dennoch gut positioniert.


Kannst Du auch auf einem schmalen Singletrail, wo rechts und links Bäume stehen, Deinen Kopf beim Abflug vom Bike so gut positionieren, dass der Schädel nicht am nächsten Baum einschlägt. Dafür muss man noch nicht mal mit >10km/h unterwegs sein, um sich schwerwiegende Kopfverletzungen zuzuziehen. Dazu passend noch *diese aktuelle Meldung*.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. Oktober 2014)

Also ich konnte es nicht. Helm kaputt, Hirse heil. Aber wie schon gesagt, jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich. Und wenn was passiert, liegt es halt bei den Mitfahrern, die dem Verunglückten irgendwie helfen müssen. Denn ansonsten ist es unterlassene Hilfeleistung. Somit wäre der schwarze Peter auch nach Recht und Gesetz verteilt. Und das in der heutigen Zeit ein Helm einem nicht passt und man sich am Hals eingeschnürt fühlt, lass ich mal dahingestellt sein. Aber so ne Rübe mit so nem Hals sieht in der Vorstellung sehr interessant aus. Aber so wie jeder will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nureinnick (14. Oktober 2014)

@ Mohlo: Ich seh schon, du lässt nicht mit dir reden - wie gesagt, schade, aber naja. 

@ Fliewatüüt: Und wenn einer ordentlich eingepackt ist, darf man ihn liegenlassen oder wie? Hilfeleistung wird bei schweren Stürzen öfters nötig, egal wie man eingepackt ist. Und nein, ich habe keinen E.T.-Kopf, aber es gibt Gründe, die nicht ins Internet gehören.


----------



## mohlo (15. Oktober 2014)

nureinnick schrieb:


> @ Mohlo: Ich seh schon, du lässt nicht mit dir reden - wie gesagt, schade, aber naja.


Natürlich kann man mit mir reden. Aber scheinbar bist der einzige hier, der die Meinung vertritt, dass ein Helm bei Fahrten im (!) Wald nicht zwingend notwendig ist. Wie bereits geschrieben, gehört für mich ein Helm einfach zum Mountainbiken dazu. Aber lassen wir es gut sein, es ist deine Entscheidung auf einen Helm zu verzichten. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer - jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in der Ville - mit oder ohne Helm.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Oktober 2014)

Is doch ganz einfach:

Mit Helm = Tour mit mohlo
Kein Helm = keine Tour mit mohlo

Es zwingt einen ja niemand irgendwo mitzufahren !
Es steht ja jedem frei sich im Wald zu bewegen wie er möchte.

PS. für mich ist es eh nur eine Frage der zeit bis die Helmpflicht für Radfahrer kommt.
Auf jedem Mofa mit 25km/h muss ich son Ding tragen und aufm Rädchen nicht ?
Was einmal ausgesprochen wurde kommt irgendwann.


----------



## Saslong (17. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,
ist dieses leidige Helmthema nu endlich durch?!

Ich fahre Sonntag u.a. mit Monthy14 in die Eifel zum biken, diese Runde hier:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=psevcoksoeyagoom&referrer=trackList

Beim letzten Mal haben wir sie nicht ganz geschafft, da wir mit der Wegfindung Zeit verbummelt haben  Sie ist aber auf jeden Fall einen zweiten Versuch wert!
Hat noch Jemand Zeit und kommt mit, dann halte ich Euch hier aufm Laufenden was die Planung angeht!?


----------



## eifeler (17. Oktober 2014)

Würde evtl. dazustoßen, wann wollt ihr denn ca. los? Bei Anreise mit dem Zug, bitte an die bevorstehenden Streiks denken...


----------



## Saslong (17. Oktober 2014)

noch keine Ahnung, wird sich wohl heut klären... Ich denke dass wir uns geg 10h in Frechen treffen. Wir fahren auf jeden Fall mit dem Auto.


----------



## eifeler (17. Oktober 2014)

Würde dann ggfs mit'm Rad anreisen...


----------



## Monty14 (17. Oktober 2014)

Habe entschieden, mit dem Auto zum Startpunkt zu kommen. Könnte wenn Interesse besteht noch 1 Erftstädter mitnehmen, kriege 2 MTBs aufs Auto.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Oktober 2014)

Müsst mal gucken, der Trail hinter der Hardtburg ab km 26 war zuletzt vom Förster hingerichtet worden, da war kaum ein durchkommen. Zumindest im ersten Abschnitt, alternativ könnte man dem trail parallel zur breiteren Strasse folgen.
Bei km32 der Trail wird von uns auch gerne "Angry-Huntsman-Trail" genannt, derJäger da legt gerne Stöckchen, aufpassen !
Ansonsten allseits eine Handbreit Trail unterm Stollen und viel Spass
Hubertchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saslong (17. Oktober 2014)

Hey schraeg,
das is ja schön!  Wir sind sind die runde vor ein paar Wochen schon mal gefahren, sie ist top! 
Danke für die Tipps, ich halte die Augen auf!
Jetzt kommt's: wir treffen uns Sonntag 8(!!!)h am Park&Ride Parkplatz an der A61 Ausfahrt "Erftstadt".


----------



## Monty14 (24. Oktober 2014)

Wollte am Sonntag in der Eifel fahren, Nettersheim. Jemand Lust mitzufahren??? Uhrzeit flexibel.


----------



## heiko278 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde gerne mitfahren... Bräuchte aber jemand der dann für mich arbeiten geht... Jemand Lust???


----------



## Monty14 (25. Oktober 2014)

Nee nee nee, wird Zeit, dass Du Dir einen gescheiten Job suchst!


----------



## darkknight1980 (25. Oktober 2014)

Sonntag ist leider schlecht.

Ich werd wohl heute das " gute " Wetter nutzen und mal wieder ein wenig in der Ville fahren. Alles andere ist derzeit ohne Anhängerkupplung zu umständlich, glaub ich.


----------



## Monty14 (25. Oktober 2014)

Fahre mit der Bahn ab Erftstadt 10:42 (andere Uhrzeit geht aber auch), kann eine Person auf meinem Jobticket mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko278 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß hier geht es ums Rad fahren. Aber... In Dirmerzheim wohnt ein 5jähriges Mädchen mit Leukämie. Der passende Spender wurde noch nicht gefunden. daher findet am Sonntag 09.11. im Pfarrzentrum in Lechenich eine Typisierung statt. Wäre doch schön wenn der eine oder andere auch dahin kommen würde und 5ml Blut spendet...


----------



## Monty14 (31. Oktober 2014)

Traue mich kaum bei dem ernsten Thema das Radeln anzusprechen. Fahre morgen, Samstag, ab Bahnhof Nettersheim. Ca. 38 km und 800 hm. Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen... Uhrzeit flexibel.


----------



## mohlo (31. Oktober 2014)

heiko278 schrieb:


> Ich weiß hier geht es ums Rad fahren. Aber... In Dirmerzheim wohnt ein 5jähriges Mädchen mit Leukämie. Der passende Spender wurde noch nicht gefunden. daher findet am Sonntag 09.11. im Pfarrzentrum in Lechenich eine Typisierung statt. Wäre doch schön wenn der eine oder andere auch dahin kommen würde und 5ml Blut spendet...


Ist schon seit 2 Wochen fest in unserem (Familien)Terminkalender eingetragen.


----------



## mohlo (31. Oktober 2014)

Hier noch ein Tipp für die kalte Jahreszeit für alle, die ihr Bike zur Wartung in vertrauensvolle Hände geben möchten:
http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/ (Erftstadt-Erp)
Ich und zwei Kumpels sind seit vielen Jahren Kunden und können den Service uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Der Inhaber (Lars) hat wirklich (!) Ahnung von der Materie und tauscht auch nur das aus, was wirklich verschlissen ist. Wer Lust hat, darf auch einmal einen Blick in seine Werkstatt im Keller werfen.


----------



## route61 (6. April 2015)

Die Saison hat begonnen. Hier eine Tour am Donnerstag: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15272


----------



## route61 (16. April 2015)

Nächster Versuch: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15292

Seentour ab Liblar am Donnerstag.


----------



## Flitschbirne (16. April 2015)

Fahrt ihr evtl. in Richtung Weilerswist? Dann würde ich mich einklinken und euch bei Weilerswist verlassen.


----------



## mohlo (16. April 2015)

route61 schrieb:


> Nächster Versuch: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15292
> 
> Seentour ab Liblar am Donnerstag.


Bin zwar dieses Mal mit dabei!

@Flitschbirne: Der Start-/Zielpunkt ist doch nicht allzu weit von entfernt. Von dort aus bist Du in 10 Minuten auf der L194 und rolltst dann nur noch Bergab Richtung Weilerswist.


----------



## Flitschbirne (16. April 2015)

Ich komme aus Liblar (arbeite da) und muss nach Weilerswist. Ich würde auch alleine durch den Wald nach Hause fahren aber ich mit anderen macht es halt mehr Spaß  Ich bin einfach um 18:15h am Parkplatz und dann kann man ja mal quatschen...


----------



## mohlo (16. April 2015)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Liblar (arbeite da) und muss nach Weilerswist. Ich würde auch alleine durch den Wald nach Hause fahren aber ich mit anderen macht es halt mehr Spaß  Ich bin einfach um 18:15h am Parkplatz und dann kann man ja mal quatschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (16. April 2015)

Und ich würde gerne mal den Shape-Shifter von dir ausprobieren ;-)


----------



## mohlo (16. April 2015)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Und ich würde gerne mal den Shape-Shifter von dir ausprobieren ;-)


 Darfst gerne mal Probe fahren: Strive Race in M - passt bei 182cm/86cm SL perfekt.


----------



## route61 (16. April 2015)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr evtl. in Richtung Weilerswist? Dann würde ich mich einklinken und euch bei Weilerswist verlassen.


Wir fahren eher Richtung Brühl, später aber auch Richtung Weilerswist. Ich bin aus Weilerswist und Reise mit dem Rad an, ein anderer Teilnehmer kommt aus Köttingen und fährt nach der Tour dorthin. Ich kann Dich also nach der Tour wieder nach Weilerswist begleiten, oder zwischendurch den Weg zeigen, wenn Du abbrechen willst.


----------



## mohlo (16. April 2015)

Evtl. bringe ich auch noch einen Teilnehmer mit.


----------



## Flitschbirne (16. April 2015)

So lange kann ich leider nicht weil ich a) kein Licht und b) leider keine Polster-Hose mit auf die Arbeit genommen habe. Das hält mein Hintern keine 2h durch ;-)

P.S. Ich glaube ich bunkere auf der Arbeit mal eine Polster-Hose falls spontan solche Touren entstehen...


----------



## route61 (16. April 2015)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> So lange kann ich leider nicht weil ich a) kein Licht und b) leider keine Polster-Hose mit auf die Arbeit genommen habe. Das hält mein Hintern keine 2h durch ;-)
> 
> P.S. Ich glaube ich bunkere auf der Arbeit mal eine Polster-Hose falls spontan solche Touren entstehen...



Woher weißt Du denn schon jetzt, was Du nächste Woche nicht mit zur Arbeit genommen haben wirst? Ich nehme an, es gibt hier das Missverständnis, dass Du denkst das wäre heute.
Ich habe vor, nächste Woche zu fahren, weil ich gestern in der Eifel war und zwei Abende hintereinander kriege ich bei der Regierung nicht durch .

Ihr dürft aber gerne schon heute fahren, wenn Ihr nicht darauf besteht, dass ich erscheine


----------



## mohlo (16. April 2015)

Ups. Ich dachte, dass wäre heute. Muss dann wohl alleine fahren. Oder kommt jemand *spontan heute* mit?


----------



## Flitschbirne (16. April 2015)

Huch dann hab ich das auch verrafft  @mohlo: Kannst mich ja in Richtung Weilerswist begleiten


----------



## mohlo (16. April 2015)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Huch dann hab ich das auch verrafft  @mohlo: Kannst mich ja in Richtung Weilerswist begleiten


Kein Problem. Unser Revier ist ja relativ überschaubar. Wir können Dich ja an der L194 "absetzen"- Von dort aus sind es max. 10 Minuten bis nach Weilerswist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (17. April 2015)

Hat Spaß gemacht gestern! Wird auf jeden Fall wiederholt! Wobei man natürlich den Asphalt-Anteil noch reduzieren und die Fahrt zum "Bombenkrater" optimieren kann.


----------



## route61 (17. April 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht gestern! Wird auf jeden Fall wiederholt! Wobei man natürlich den Asphalt-Anteil noch reduzieren und die Fahrt zum "Bombenkrater" optimieren kann.


Vielleicht können wir etwas davon ja in die Tour nächste Woche einbauen ...

Findet die Tour heute nochmal statt, oder hast Du Dich im Datum vertan?


----------



## mohlo (17. April 2015)

route61 schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir etwas davon ja in die Tour nächste Woche einbauen ...
> 
> Findet die Tour heute nochmal statt, oder hast Du Dich im Datum vertan?


Hatt mich im Datum vertan. Aber die Tour findet sicherlich noch mal statt.


----------



## heiko278 (19. April 2015)

Hallo. Jemand spontan Lust und Zeit ne Runde in der Ville zu drehen???  Ab Parkplatz Liblar. Zeitlich bin ich noch frei ab ca 11 Uhr...


----------



## mohlo (19. April 2015)

Ich wäre dabei! Ginge auch etwas früher?


----------



## heiko278 (19. April 2015)

Leider nicht. Komme gerade erst von der Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (19. April 2015)

Ok. Ich mache mich dann mal auf den Weg und schaue dann um 11:00h ab Parkplatz Liblar vorbei.


----------



## heiko278 (19. April 2015)

Okay


----------



## mohlo (19. April 2015)

War eine schöne Tour mit finalem Biergartenbesuch!


----------



## heiko278 (19. April 2015)

Yes... ;-) auf jeden Fall mit Fortsetzung...


----------



## heiko278 (21. April 2015)

Hallo. Ich könnte Freitag zwischen 15 und 19 Uhr eine Runde drehen. Jemand Lust???


----------



## mohlo (21. April 2015)

@heiko278: Evtl. bin ich am Freitag mit dabei. Ich melde mich dann noch mal hier.

Ich werde aber heute von 17:00 - 19:00 Uhr eine Tour durch die Ville machen. Sofern sich hier noch jemand bis 16:00 meldet, werde ich vom Parkplatz Ville in Liblar aus starten.


----------



## Berglaeufer (22. April 2015)

Hallo! Fährt heute rein zufällig jemand zwischen 18.00 - 20.00 Uhr in der Ville? Start Donatusparkplatz


----------



## Monty14 (22. April 2015)

Könnte Freitag ab 16 Uhr mitfahren.


----------



## route61 (23. April 2015)

Berglaeufer schrieb:


> Hallo! Fährt heute rein zufällig jemand zwischen 18.00 - 20.00 Uhr in der Ville? Start Donatusparkplatz


Ich fahre HEUTE um 18:15 Uhr mit noch zwei Leuten: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15292


----------



## Schieberegler (23. April 2015)

Moin Moin, Ich bin recht neu hier im Forum und komme auch aus Erftstadt.

Ich würde mich gerne heut mal anschließen.
Zu den genannten Vorraussetzungen, Helm ist kein Problem, habe jedoch kein Licht am Bike, da es nur für den Wald genutzt wird, darf ich trotzdem mit? 

Ich denke, nen Full Face Helm ist etwas übertrieben, nen normaler wird reichen, oder? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (23. April 2015)

Schieberegler schrieb:


> Moin Moin, Ich bin recht neu hier im Forum und komme auch aus Erftstadt.
> 
> Ich würde mich gerne heut mal anschließen.
> Zu den genannten Vorraussetzungen, Helm ist kein Problem, habe jedoch kein Licht am Bike, da es nur für den Wald genutzt wird, darf ich trotzdem mit?
> ...



Helm ist ein muss, egal ob Halbschale, Snowboardhelm oder Fullface. Hauptsache er sitzt und ist wirksam. Das mit dem Licht ist nicht mehr ganz so wichtig, weil es ja jetzt immer länger hell ist, aber es kann schon passieren, dass es mal länger dauert und man dann etwas später zurück kommt.
Ich bring meine Helmlampe mit, die kann ich Dir im Notfall leihen. Also meld Dich mal schnell an. Der Frank271 wir auch da sein.


----------



## Schieberegler (23. April 2015)

Super, dann bis nachher am Donatusparkplatz 


Achja, unsere Ville kann man fast für Downhill benutzen


----------



## Flitschbirne (23. April 2015)

Wo ist denn der Sprung bei 0:36? Aber wenn du mir in der Ville mit nem DH-Bike entgegen kommst muss ich dich leider auslachen


----------



## Schieberegler (23. April 2015)

Darfst du ruhig   Wenn man vom Waldbiergarten aus unter der Brücke hoch fährt und dann nach links ab biegt, kommt nach kurzer Zeit ne Strecke zum Mittelsee runter, die diagonal den Berg runter geht. Auf der Strecke ist nen Baumstumpf, dessen Wurzeln ne schöne kleine Rampe ergeben


----------



## Flitschbirne (23. April 2015)

Ah das Ding


----------



## route61 (23. April 2015)

Jungs, das hat mir mal wieder Spaß gemacht mit Euch heute. Auch einen Vertreter der Doppelbrückengabelfahrer mal auf 'ner Tour zu erleben, war schon interessant und der hat auch noch gut mitgehalten, trotz schwerem Gerät und langer Übersetzung.
Ich fand die Runde etwas kurz, aber der Gesprächsbedarf war wohl etwas hoch ... in ca. drei Wochen machen wir eine Fortsezung, dann kann hoffentlich der dunkle Ritter auch wieder.


----------



## mohlo (24. April 2015)

Das nächste mal bin ich auch mit dabei!


----------



## heiko278 (24. April 2015)

Heute 16 Uhr Donatusparkplatz...?


----------



## Flitschbirne (24. April 2015)

Kann sein, dass ich heute ne spontane Runde ab Weilerswist drehe so ab frühestens 18:30...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schieberegler (26. April 2015)

Für Alle, die unsere schöne Ville noch nicht kennen, habe Ich mal ein Video der Tour vom 23.04. zusammen geschnitten


----------



## mohlo (28. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen! Bei dem halbwegs guten Wetter wollte ich heute eine Tour von 16:30h bis 18:00h fahren. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## mohlo (5. Mai 2015)

Neuer Versuch: Ich werde heute von 16:30h bis 19:00h durch die Ville touren. Kommt jemand mit? Soll ich Euch irgenwo unterwegs aufsammeln?


----------



## mohlo (5. Mai 2015)

Schieberegler schrieb:


> Für Alle, die unsere schöne Ville noch nicht kennen, habe Ich mal ein Video der Tour vom 23.04. zusammen geschnitten


@Schieberegler: Deine Video wurde wg. GEMA von Youtube gesperrt. Kannst Du es evtl. nochmals ohne Musik hochladen?


----------



## nureinnick (5. Mai 2015)

@Schieberegler Kennst du eigentlich den Sprung in der Ville? http://www.radforum.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=10434&catid=member&imageuser=33520 Ca. 10-12m Weite, 2m Höhendifferenz... Macht Laune 

@all: Wenn ihr Probleme mit dem Abspielen habt, Video-Url abrufen, in neuem Tab laden und mit Proxtube gucken funzt ;-)


----------



## Schieberegler (7. Mai 2015)

So, ich habe erstmal bei Youtube die Audiodatei zu nur Urheberrechtlich freien gemacht, werde es bei Zeiten auch komplett neu schneiden, bisserl kürzen und dann direkt auf Content frei gehen (Auch wenn Guns 'n Roses so gut gepasst hatten ^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nureinnick (14. Mai 2015)

Ich verfahr mich vorraussichtlich morgen oder sonntag mal wieder in der Ville (so um 12 rum werd ich dann am Parkplatz Liblar sein), meine Fahrtechnik ist etwas eingestaubt und mein Radl kann ich nicht verantwortlich machen, wer also was zu Lachen haben will...  Ich werd aber das dicke Bike ausführen, das heißt, mehr als 17-20km/h kann man in der Ebene im Durchschnitt nicht erwarten, zumal ich auch vorhab a bissl zu springen, entsprechend schwer gepanzert bin... Für XCler oder Cyclocrosser könnte das eventuell bissl langweilig werden.

Man erkennt mich am grauen Norco Team DH mit Boxxer Gabel, nem hellblauen Giro Fullface sowie blaues oder gelbes MX Trikot. Ich bin also unübersehbar ;-)


----------



## nureinnick (5. Juni 2015)

Ganz schön still geworden hier... Ich hab auch mal wieder ein Video gemacht, falls mal irgendwer hier wieder vorbeischauen sollte:


----------



## mohlo (5. Juni 2015)

nureinnick schrieb:


> Ganz schön still geworden hier... Ich hab auch mal wieder ein Video gemacht, falls mal irgendwer hier wieder vorbeischauen sollte:


Sehr schöne Trails. Ich glaube, wir müssen mal mit Dir eine Tour machen. ;-)

Habe mir nun das hier zugelegt:




Wo ist denn eigentlich diese "Kiesgrube"?


----------



## route61 (6. Juni 2015)

Da hat sich aber jemand richtig Mühe gemacht. Zwar nicht meine ganz Welt, aber schöne Aufnahmen und gut zusammengestellt imho.

Lustig find ich, wo die Musik so abgehackt ist und der Trail passend dazu ebenso. Das Outfit finde ich interessant: Jeans, sehr stylisch auf dem MTB ;-)


----------



## nureinnick (6. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank  

Der Helm ist schick, welche Marke / Modell ists denn? Ich hab mir letztens übrigens eine neue Gabel zugelegt, im Video fahre ich noch eine 2005er Boxxer Team. Dafür krieg ich aber jetzt keine Ersatzfedern mehr, und die eingebauten Federn sind echt durch, drum muss ich nun auf ne aktuellere Worldcup wechseln  .

Die Kiesgrube ist beim Swister Berg, war bis vor Kurzem tatsächlich ne Kiesgrube, die wurde aber abgerissen. Weiß net, wie lange das Terrain da so bleibt, wirklich lohnen tut sich die Abfahrt eigentlich nur einmal, es ist eben loser Schotter und das bei sehr starkem Gefälle, ohne irgendeinen Trail... Und optisch natürlich geil, kam im Video leider lange nicht so schön rüber wie´s da ist... 

Zu den Jeans: Najaaa, ich mags eben nicht so zugig an den Beinen. Die Dinger verschleißen leider auch recht schnell, und das an denkbar blöden Stellen... Muss mir demnächst mal wieder neue zulegen.


----------



## mohlo (7. Juni 2015)

nureinnick schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> Der Helm ist schick, welche Marke / Modell ists denn?.


BELL Super 2R. Das schöne ist, dass man den Kinnbar nach belieben abnehmen kann.


----------



## route61 (7. Juni 2015)

Die "Kiesgrube" am Swister Berg beim Dobschleider Hof war eine Quarzgrube, die mittlerweile ausgebeutet ist und keine weiteren "Schürfrechte" bekam. Das große Loch weiter oben im Wald war schon mal am Ende, durfte dann aber noch tiefer gebuddelt werden, was dann noch einpaar Jahre oder Monate ausreichte, den Betrieb aufrecht zu erhalten. Jetzt ist da ein großer Zaun rum und man wartet, dass die Hänge abrutschen (glaube ich), oder auch nicht. Außerdem wurde einer ihrer wichtigsten Vertriebsleute , unser Ortsvorsteher, bei uns hinterm Haus vom Zug überfahren. 

Die Hänge (aus dem Video) sind momentan Knüppelhart wegen der Trockenheit und  es sind quer Rillen von den Bulldozerketten eingearbeitet. Ich glaube momentan würdest Du das nicht fahren wollen. Es werden sich jetzt ertmal Pionierpflanzen (Disteln. etc.) ansiedeln und das ganze entwickelt sich ungefähr wie der Rest der Ville, weil sie nicht mehr wissen, wo sie damals den Mutterboden hingetan haben .


----------



## nureinnick (8. Juni 2015)

Knüppelhart ist das echt nicht, der Kies löst sich bei der Abfahrt schon ganz gut, was es einem doch nochmal erschwert (bei nem knüppelharten Trail hätte ich ja Gas geben können, die Dh Federung lacht über so kleine Spurrillen, Problem ist da eher die Haftung), und an einigen Stellen ist er auch sehr lose (zB. in deinem Foto unten links, da ist der Kies vollkommen lose, da verlaufen zudem die "Panzerspuren" größtenteils längs zum Gefälle, nicht quer). Und hinten bei der bewachsene Teil des Hangs besteht aus feinem Sand (gut, den Teil sieht man net mehr im Foto), mMn ziemlich unfahrbar, schätze mal da bleibt man stecken.

Frage: Weißt du zufällig, was mit dem Gelände passieren soll? Bleibt das vielleicht so, wie es jetzt ist? (Würde mich persönlich sehr freuen, es ist doch eine schöne Abwechslung, und die Spurrillen sorgen dafür, dass einem nicht langweilig wird, außerdem würde dem Hang ein kleiner Trail mit einer kleinen großen Rampe recht gut zu Gesichte stehen, finde ich )

"Jetzt ist da ein großer Zaun rum und man wartet, dass die Hänge abrutschen (glaube ich), oder auch nicht."
Ach so, dann ist die Abrutschgefahr der Grund dafür, dass der Trail um das Loch im Wald gesperrt wurde? Ging ja zT schon sehr nah an den Hängen vorbei.


----------



## nureinnick (7. September 2015)

Hmm, jetzt ist auf dem Kiesgrubengelände das "Betreten für Unbefugte verboten" und vorne scheint Acker oder so hinzukommen... Warum man den hinteren Teil (also die Hänge) aber nicht betreten darf, ist mir ein Rätsel. Ach ja, Empfehlung des Tages, kennt eh bestimmt schon jeder: Bikepark Hürtgenwald, liegt im Kreis Düren, so 40-45km Autofahrt entfernt wartet zumindest die Erfüllung meiner Träume, wenn man den Videos trauen darf...


----------



## darkknight1980 (7. September 2015)

Hmm..Hat sich ja einiges hier getan. Ich muss wirklich öfters hier rein schauen. Den Bike Park im Hürtgenwald kenn ich nur aus dem Netz. Ich glaub da fehlt es auch noch ein wenig an Fahrtechnik. Bin mich gerade ein wenig mit den Drops im Bombenkrater am anfreunden.  Was halt mit nem Marathon Falls so geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_J (14. Dezember 2015)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

ich bin schon länger im Forum angemeldet, allerdings bin ich nach längerer Pause nun durch mein neues Rad wieder etwas reaktiviert...
Meine Kumpels und ich drehen auch des Öfteren unsere Runden in der Ville, ausgehend von Erftstadt (Köttingen) über Liblar, Bliesheim und Brühl bis hin nach Bornheim.

Trefft ihr euch über das Forum zu gemeinsamen, kurzfristigen Ausfahrten in der Ville?
Ich habe gesehen, dass es in einem anderen Thread eine Gruppe gibt, die sich an der Glessener Höhe trifft... wäre auch machbar...
Ansonsten habe ich nichts weiter im Kölner Westen gefunden...

Vielleicht kann man sihc ja mal zu ner lockeren Runde verabreden, vielleicht auch zu nem Nightride o.ä.

VG
Martin


----------



## mohlo (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Martin! Ich fahre derzeit so ein bis zwei mal in der Woche, meist Freitags bis Sonntags. Startpunkt Liblar oder Köttingen. Die nächste Tour fahre ich am Samstag Nachmittag, sofern es halbwegs trocken ist. Ich melde mich dann noch mal.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Dezember 2015)

Mr_J schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen,
> 
> ich bin schon länger im Forum angemeldet, allerdings bin ich nach längerer Pause nun durch mein neues Rad wieder etwas reaktiviert...
> Meine Kumpels und ich drehen auch des Öfteren unsere Runden in der Ville, ausgehend von Erftstadt (Köttingen) über Liblar, Bliesheim und Brühl bis hin nach Bornheim.
> ...


Kommt ganz darauf an was bei dir Kölner Westen ist... Mit dem rad fährst du quasi bis zu mir... Vor die Tür.
Bin meist an verschiedenen tagen untergebracht.. Diese sich vermutlich am Donnerstag.. Wo und was steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## mohlo (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahre am Samstag gegen 14:00h zwischen Köttingen, Liblar und Brühl.


----------



## KlausDogus (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo, wohne in Brühl-Vochem. will jetzt auch mal anfangen. würde mich euch gern mal anschliessen. Fang aber erst an mit fahren. 
Habt ihr ne WhatsApp gruppe oder so was ?


----------



## route61 (2. Januar 2016)

Zur Zeit fahre ich eher spontan mal in der Ville, aber wenn wir uns mal geplant Treffen, dann poste ich es hier und da. Das letzte Mal ist aber schon 'ne Weile her.


----------



## nureinnick (5. Januar 2016)

Mensch, schon n Weilchen her das ich hier mal reingeguckt hab... Was ich noch sagen wollt:

1. hab ich gemerkt, dass ich mit Helm aufm AM deutlich schneller bin, mental sicherer etc. als ohne, in der Sache muss ich sagen, habt ihr Recht, ist echt besser, wobei ich aber aufm AM auch mit Fullface fahre, weil naja, ich die Testbedingungen für Fahrradhelme kenne  Mein alter Giro Madmax 2 ist aber auch ziemlich leicht, gut belüftet und sehr bequem, nicht so straff wie der Cipher den ich aufm DH trage.

2. habe ich die Weihnachtsferien genutzt, ein kleines Video zu drehen: 



 Sind alles Aufnahmen aus der Ville, hatte für einige geplante aufwendigere Szenen leider nicht mehr die Zeit, übermorgen ist ja schon wieder Ferienende... Mir tun die Handgelenke weh, bei den aalglatten Landezonen zurzeit muss man das Bike voll reindrücken, dass man nicht wegrutscht, und Rücken hab ich auch schon... Ich werd alt  Und ja, das Thumbnail ist mit Paint gemacht, bin nicht gut in sowas  

3. Beim Bließheimer Parkplatz ist so ne Art Drop, wobei eher n Stepdown (das Teil am Ende, wo ich die Landung bissl aufm VR mach)... Das Teil ist mit bissl mehr Tempo als im Video deutlich leichter, weils einem sonst das VR eben kräftig runterzieht, weil die Rampe so ansteigt, allerdings sollte man schon beim Absprung den Finger am Bremshebel haben, weil man bei der Landung direkt bremsen und lenken muss, um nicht in die liegenden Baumstämme reinzurauschen... Und am Besten nicht direkt wegdrücken, sondern erst wenn man hinter der Landekante ist... Das Teil ist mit der falschen Fahrtechnik wirklich sehr unangenehm zu springen, auch wenns im Video wegen dem steilen Kamerawinkel wie Kindergeburtstag ausschaut, wenn man das Teil mit Tempo fährt hat man da schon so anderthalb Meter Höhendifferenz, und das bei ner schrägen, sehr steilen Landezone. Wollte ich nur mal sagen, bevor sich noch wer die Gräten bricht an dem Ding, weil wenn man da fällt dann nicht umbedingt weich.


----------



## Hagen2005 (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo, ich bin Melanie und lebe seit einem Jahr mit meinem Sohn(11) in Liblar. Heute hat er sich sein lang ersehntes BMX gekauft . Ich würde mich sehr über Kontakte im Erftkreis freuen , mit denen er sich treffen kann.
Liebe Grüße
Melanie


----------



## otbest (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen, 05.06.2017 starte ich mit dem MTB in Erftstadt-Kierdorf. Wer mit möchte...gerne! Passe mich jedem Tempo an. Streckenprofil: Wald, Feldweg. So ca. 40-60 km. Jemand dabei?

Grüße, otbest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (5. Juni 2017)

@otbest: Bissschen kurzfristig, Deine Ankündigung. Ich hab prinzipiell Interesse, habe aber heute (gestern) schon eine 40 km Tour gefahren.
Und mehr als 50 km langsam kann ich auf keinen Fall. 
Wann solls denn los gehen? Für mich eher später, da ich meinen Schlaf brauche


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juni 2017)

@otbest Ditto, und ohne uhrzeit, werde heute leider kein frei von der famely bekommen, werde aber vermutlich Mittwoch ne Tour fahren.


----------



## otbest (5. Juni 2017)

Moin zusammen, fahre gegen 10 Uhr los. 
Schickt ne PN und wir tauschen ggf. Rufnummern aus zwecks Absprache für die Zukunft. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## route61 (5. Juni 2017)

Sorry, bin raus. Schaff ich zeitlich nicht.
Viel Spaß


----------



## mohlo (6. Juni 2017)

Hagen2005 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin Melanie und lebe seit einem Jahr mit meinem Sohn(11) in Liblar. Heute hat er sich sein lang ersehntes BMX gekauft . Ich würde mich sehr über Kontakte im Erftkreis freuen , mit denen er sich treffen kann.
> Liebe Grüße
> Melanie


Dann empfehle ich mal Deinem Sohn die BMX-Halfpipe am Schulzentrum (gegenüber dem Sportplatz) in Liblar. Alternativ kann man auch sehr gut mit dem BMX zwischen Lechenich und Erp fahren: Ca. 800m nach dem LIDL (leicht den Berg hoch) liegt eine BMX/Skateboard-Bahn. Pflicht ist natürlich die BMX-Bahn, die sich zwischen Lechenich und Liblar im Gewerbegebiet - direkt am Bogenschießplatz - befindet. Dort kann er sich richtig austoben. In der Ville trifft man - bis auf den "Bombenkrater" Nähe Walberberg - fast nie auf BMX-Fahrer.


----------



## Boschung (5. Juli 2017)

Hagen2005 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin Melanie und lebe seit einem Jahr mit meinem Sohn(11) in Liblar. Heute hat er sich sein lang ersehntes BMX gekauft . Ich würde mich sehr über Kontakte im Erftkreis freuen , mit denen er sich treffen kann.
> Liebe Grüße
> Melanie



Der Thread ist zwar schon ein bisschen her, aber ich habe einen 11 und 9 jährige Sohn die beide seit längerem Downhill fahren. Die würden sich freuen jemand in ihrem alter aus Liblar zu treffen der bock auf Park Stempeln hat. Ist in ihrem alter immer noch schwierig jemanden aus der gegend zu finden der den sport ausüben "darf".

Ach ja, BMX fährt der grössere auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (5. Juli 2017)

mohlo schrieb:


> Dann empfehle ich mal Deinem Sohn die BMX-Halfpipe am Schulzentrum (gegenüberTo dem Sportplatz) in Liblar. Alternativ kann man auch sehr gut mit dem BMX zwischen Lechenich und Erp fahren: Ca. 800m nach dem LIDL (leicht den Berg hoch) liegt eine BMX/Skateboard-Bahn. Pflicht ist natürlich die BMX-Bahn, die sich zwischen Lechenich und Liblar im Gewerbegebiet - direkt am Bogenschießplatz - befindet. Dort kann er sich richtig austoben. In der Ville trifft man - bis auf den "Bombenkrater" Nähe Walberberg - fast nie auf BMX-Fahrer.


Toppi-Tip!***


----------



## Baryon (4. September 2018)

Hallo Leute.
Auch wenn hier etwas länger Stille war: Ich wohne im Neubaugebiet Weilerswist Süd und radle bisher wie Lone Wolf vor mich hin. Bin allerdings nur mäßig geländegängig (Fahrrad Carver Sonic Cross-Bike).

Demnächst möchte ich gerne mal wieder eine längere Tour (60 km und mehr) z. B. Richtung RT Effelsberg, Satzvey, etc. machen. Gibt es Interessierte?

LG Baryon


----------



## mastermichael4 (22. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen ,
bin vor einem jahr nach Weilerswist gezogen und bin jetzt auch 2 jahre kein MTB mehr gefahren aber bin wieder in der Trainingsphase jetzt, vielleicht ja hat jemand lust ein paar Runden zu drehen. ✌


----------



## Baryon (22. März 2020)

mastermichael4 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> bin vor einem jahr nach Weilerswist gezogen und bin jetzt auch 2 jahre kein MTB mehr gefahren aber bin wieder in der Trainingsphase jetzt, vielleicht ja hat jemand lust ein paar Runden zu drehen. ✌




Was fährst du denn so für Gelände? All zu harte MTB-Trails kann ich nicht: ich habe nur ein Gravelbike mit 40er und ein Trekkingrad mit 42er Reifen.
Ich könnte auch einen Nachbarn anhauen, der hätte u. a. auch ein MTB.

Gruß Baryon


----------



## mastermichael4 (22. März 2020)

Zum Kondition aufbauen jetzt erstmal die standard Waldwege, also große Touren packe ich Momentan auf keinen Fall =D. Bin heute eine Runde an der Erft entlang gefahren und merke schon meine Beine lach =D.
Trails kenne ich bis jetzt hier sowieso noch nicht

Da bist du ja voll auf geteerte Wege ausgelegt wie kommts ^^


----------



## Baryon (22. März 2020)

mastermichael4 schrieb:


> Da bist du ja voll auf geteerte Wege ausgelegt wie kommts ^


Ach, sowohl mit dem Gravel als auch mit dem Cross Bike packe ich gutes Gelände. Also, die ortsüblichen Forstautobahnen sind da geeignet.
Das Gravel Bike hat mich letzthin schon sehr überrascht, welches Gelände man damit überwindet. Single Trail geht damit natürlich eher nur als Teilabschnitt. Aber XC und das übliche Geläuf abseits der Straßen ist kein Problem.



mastermichael4 schrieb:


> Zum Kondition aufbauen jetzt erstmal die standard Waldwege, also große Touren packe ich Momentan auf keinen Fall =D. B


Welche Wegstrecken legst du denn so zurück? Ansonsten können wir uns zur Vereinfachung bei Strava anpingen.

Jetzt hast du dir leider eine schlechte Zeit für Fahrten zu zweit oder mehr ausgesucht?? #corona...


----------



## mastermichael4 (23. März 2020)

ah okay  ja gut die single trails kann man ja auch mal weglassen

momentan beläuft sich das auf vielleicht so 15 -20 km, wie gesagt muss erstmal wieder meine Beine dran gewöhnen =D 

Sportliche aktivität ist ja erlaubt =D


----------



## route61 (23. März 2020)

Baryon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Auch wenn hier etwas länger Stille war: Ich wohne im Neubaugebiet Weilerswist Süd und radle bisher wie Lone Wolf vor mich hin. Bin allerdings nur mäßig geländegängig (Fahrrad Carver Sonic Cross-Bike).
> 
> Demnächst möchte ich gerne mal wieder eine längere Tour (60 km und mehr) z. B. Richtung RT Effelsberg, Satzvey, etc. machen. Gibt es Interessierte?
> ...


Wohne jetzt in Euskirchen, früher Weilerswist. Ich könnte Dir einpaar schöne Touren zeigen. Kannst Du auch tagsüber?


----------



## delphi1507 (23. März 2020)

mastermichael4 schrieb:


> Sportliche aktivität ist ja erlaubt =D


Ja alleine oder mit in häuslicher Gemeinschaft lebenden! 
Derzeit bitte keine Gruppenausfahrten! Ja auch 2 sind in dem Sinne eine Gruppe!


----------



## route61 (23. März 2020)

Das Kontaktverbot wird ja nicht ewig dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (23. März 2020)

route61 schrieb:


> Das Kontaktverbot wird ja nicht ewig dauern.


Das ist klar! Rechne aber eher in Monaten als wochen... Danach biete ich mich auch gerne an... Mit an und Abfahrt wäre das dann für Mich auch eine lohnende Tour... 
Bei 20km könnten sogar beide Kids mitfahren...


----------



## mastermichael4 (24. März 2020)

route61 schrieb:


> Wohne jetzt in Euskirchen, früher Weilerswist. Ich könnte Dir einpaar schöne Touren zeigen. Kannst Du auch tagsüber?


Ja momentan habe ich sowieso die nächsten 4 Wochen freie Zeiteinteilung =D, habe mein Bike gestern nochmal zum komplettcheck und Reparatur gebracht, denke mal morgen oder übermorgen werde ich es bestimmt wieder bekommen.


----------



## mastermichael4 (24. März 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja alleine oder mit in häuslicher Gemeinschaft lebenden!
> Derzeit bitte keine Gruppenausfahrten! Ja auch 2 sind in dem Sinne eine Gruppe!


Das Kontaktverbot bezieht sich meine ich auf Treffen mit mehr als zwei Personen ?


----------



## mastermichael4 (24. März 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das ist klar! Rechne aber eher in Monaten als wochen... Danach biete ich mich auch gerne an... Mit an und Abfahrt wäre das dann für Mich auch eine lohnende Tour...
> Bei 20km könnten sogar beide Kids mitfahren...



muss erstmal wieder meine Beine daran gewöhnen xD dann auch gerne mehr als 20km , ist ja auch nur pauschal in den Raumgeworfen =P


----------



## mastermichael4 (26. März 2020)

So hab mein bike zurück, hätte denn jemand lust morgen eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## marcossa (17. April 2020)

Gibt es in Erftstadt eine gute Werkstatt für MTB und Gravel Bikes? Ich hab mal die üblichen Vorschläge bei Google abtelefoniert. Entweder keine Zeit, oder man macht nur was an Rädern die auch gekauft wurden.


----------



## aixro (17. April 2020)

Gute Werkstatt? Was willst Du denn machen lassen?
Das meiste (fast alles) kann man mir ein wenig Geschick auch selbst machen.


----------



## marcossa (17. April 2020)

Bremse neu befüllen und entlüften. Das hatte ich bisher immer für nen schmalen Taler machen lassen, kenne aber in Erftstadt keine passende Werkstatt. So ne Sram Kit kaufen und DOT ist ja auch nicht sooo preiswert.


----------



## mohlo (17. April 2020)

Antrieb-E in Lechenich ist top! Super Mechaniker. Der Laden gehört dem Inhaber, der in Kerpen ein Fachgeschäft für Rennrad und MTB hat. Für die lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer. Extrem gute Leistung zu fairen Preisen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcossa (17. April 2020)

mohlo schrieb:


> Antrieb-E in Lechenich ist top! Super Mechaniker. Der Laden gehört dem Inhaber, der in Kerpen ein Fachgeschäft für Rennrad und MTB hat. Für die lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer. Extrem gute Leistung zu fairen Preisen!



Danke - da ruf ich mal an. In Kerpen müsste das Bike & Sport sein? Da hatte ich mal wegen einem Servicetermin angerufen (das Bike hab ich natürlich nicht von da) und hatte den Eindruck, dass so kleine Sachen nicht sonderlich willkommen sind.


----------



## Emerald287 (20. April 2020)

Müller-Z in Hürth, nicht von der Homepage abschrecken lassen. Ich hatte bisher nur Kleinigkeiten machen zu lassen, Antrieb einstellen, Rad zentrieren etc. Hatte nichts zu beanstanden. Die nehmen alle Marken an, auch was sie nicht führen.


----------



## route61 (22. April 2020)

Auf Müller-Z bin ich aufmerksam geworden, als meine Procraft (Merida) Vario-Satteltütze einen Garantiefall hatte. Die haben mir da völlig unkompliziert geholfen. Ist zwar einpaar Jahre her aber


----------

